# libzfs development



## fluca1978 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,
I'd like to get some hint about how to start writing userland programs that interface to libzfs. Is there any guide/documentation other than the (quite poor) ZFS community source code tour?

Thanks


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 11, 2011)

I found that the source for the libzfs is under /usr/src/cddl/opensolaris/lib/libzfs and all the sources are there, however I'd like to know if there is not a binary to link to and, if someone has done, how to set up a cross compilation environment.

Thanks


----------

